# New Pm 1030 Has Arrived!



## HotChips (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi fellow metal workers,

I got my new PM 1030 on Friday (3/11/16) and have it all set up and ready for testing.

The delivering trucker was kind enough to slide the lathe box off into my pickup bed. From there I worked it onto my table saw outfeed table. After unpacking it slid nicely across a temporary bridge to the waiting lathe bench. The lathe bench frame is made from some well-aged Douglas fir and the top is a couple of pieces of ¾” plywood glued and screwed together.

I was able to get it level all four ways within half an increment on a Starrett machinist level. I was a bit surprised to find all of the anchoring bolts on the center-line of the lathe. It seems like it would have been more stable and easily leveled if the anchor holes were spread out closer to the sides of the machine.

I checked the concentricity of the installed three-jaw chuck with my homemade dial indicator sled. It’s a scrap piece of 5/8 inch plate with a couple of pieces of high density plastic screwed to the bottom to protect the ways. The runout was under .001 (a pleasant surprise). The parallelism of the headstock to the bed also checked out well; about .001 per foot.

I’m anxious to start some actual turning but have to wait for  bits from Victor Machinery and Mobile DTE oil from Zoro (the gearbox is pretty low)!

Best Pat


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 14, 2016)

Well hello and welcome! We would love to have pics and your impressions of the lathe once you get some time on it.


----------



## HotChips (Mar 15, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Well hello and welcome! We would love to have pics and your impressions of the lathe once you get some time on it.


Thanks for the welcome. I'll post pics and info soon...


----------



## ch2co (Mar 15, 2016)

Welcome aboard!
Did you get any other accessories for it?  Quick change toolpost, 4 jay chuck, collet chuck etc. etc. etc. did you? did you?
I've got an ancient (i.e. more than 15 years old) grizzly version of this lathe, and I've been quite pleased with it.
It sounds like yours has a very good home, and that you know what you are doing.  PICTURES!

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## HotChips (Mar 17, 2016)

ch2co said:


> Welcome aboard!
> Did you get any other accessories for it?  Quick change toolpost, 4 jay chuck, collet chuck etc. etc. etc. did you? did you?
> I've got an ancient (i.e. more than 15 years old) grizzly version of this lathe, and I've been quite pleased with it.
> It sounds like yours has a very good home, and that you know what you are doing.  PICTURES!
> ...


Hi Chuck,

I got the quick change tool post and the 4 jaw chuck with the lathe. At the present I don't foresee needing/using a collet chuck, but that could change.

Best -- Pat


----------



## HotChips (Mar 17, 2016)

I have used the lathe a bit now and most everything appears to be working as advertised. 

I tried it with carbide and it appears to have enough soup to handle it. 

There is an oil leak from the gearbox and I have asked Matt if it's anything to be concerned about. It leaks down to just below the bottom of the site glass.

The hand wheels have a bit of slop/backlash in them. Anyone have any suggestions on how to snug them up?

Here is a picture of my setup...


----------



## jclouden (Mar 18, 2016)

My 1030v also leaked oil.  The view port itself was a little loose.  I tightened it up a little and that resolved the leak.
Jon


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ch2co (Mar 18, 2016)

HotChips said"I got the quick change tool post and the 4 jaw chuck with the lathe. At the present I don't foresee needing/using a collet chuck, but that could change."

BEWARE:  The fun and addiction has just begun. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## HotChips (Mar 19, 2016)

jclouden said:


> My 1030v also leaked oil.  The view port itself was a little loose.  I tightened it up a little and that resolved the leak.
> Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk



I wish that was the case with mine. It is leaking somewhere behind the gearbox and runs down between the headstock/bead and the gearbox.
Matt is working with me to figure it out!
Pat


----------



## HotChips (Mar 19, 2016)

ch2co said:


> HotChips said"I got the quick change tool post and the 4 jaw chuck with the lathe. At the present I don't foresee needing/using a collet chuck, but that could change."
> 
> BEWARE:  The fun and addiction has just begun.
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy



I know, I know!  I'm already thinking about some sort of milling attachment so I can do a little light work on my lathe...
Pat


----------

